# How long for taste to get better?



## Tera (Dec 21, 2007)

I have several Nigerians, two who kidded on the same day. One, Meret, has had the BEST tasting milk since I started milking her. The other, Ariel, was on a large pasture with generic grain until I got her 2 weeks ago. Ariel still has very "goaty" tasting milk. I chill it immediately and they are eating Goat Chow, alfalfa pellets, BOSS, free forage alfalfa, and free choice Pro Manna minerals. Is her milk ever gonna taste better?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

When did they freshin? I ran into tangy milk this year but I started milking at 2 weeks. Some does were fine and some does well we'll just say I got my vitamins. By 3 weeks the girls were into nice milk.


----------



## Tera (Dec 21, 2007)

They both freshened on April 2nd. So they're a little over 4 weeks fresh. I keep waiting for the flavor to sweeten up on her milk, but it is sooo not. It's pretty much gag worthy, not drinkable in my world.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I had one I started am milking at 2 wks, her's had a slightly off taste for about 1 week. I have heard if there is a lot of molasses it can affect the taste. Mine are on free choice minerals, kelp, alfalfa hay (we don't have forage) and a dairy parlor 16 grain. Not sure if that helps. If there anything that looks off in the milk, maybe that would indicate subclinical mastitis?


----------



## rosawoodsii (Feb 20, 2013)

Are you feeding them yeast at all? Adding yeast to their diet, or cobalt to help them absorb the B vitamins they're already getting in their food usually gets the milk tasting better within a few days. I have one Saanen doe whose milk is very strong otherwise.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Was she with/near a buck? Buck tasting milk has got to be the worst ever!! We keep them distanced as much as possible when they are lactating.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if she is copper def. that can change the flavor..Try tossing a handful of pine needles out for her to eat..it will cleanup the milk too..


----------



## Tera (Dec 21, 2007)

awesome! I will get some pine needles this evening and give some to all of them. Green right? Not dried? What type of yeast? Nowhere near a buck. I don't have one at my place, but they were running with one almost 2 weeks ago. Is cobalt or yeast better? Could I get cobalt at TSC?


----------



## rosawoodsii (Feb 20, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Was she with/near a buck? Buck tasting milk has got to be the worst ever!! We keep them distanced as much as possible when they are lactating.


I have never had a problem with the milk tasting off even if they've been with a buck, never mind near one. As far as I can determine, no one I know with goats has ever had a problem either.


----------



## Tera (Dec 21, 2007)

I am having the worst time trying to find kelp or nutritional yeast in my area. Is there somewhere online to order it? I am going to do the pine needles first (since I can't find the other), LOL.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

green is good...Pine needles from the Ponderosa Pine ( Pinus ponderosa) contains an anti-estrogenic compound. Ingestion of the needles results in abortion during the last trimester but other wise any kind s fine : )


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

rosawoodsii said:


> I have never had a problem with the milk tasting off even if they've been with a buck, never mind near one. As far as I can determine, no one I know with goats has ever had a problem either.


 Really!? Wow, my does must love my buck so much that they absorb him! They would get his rut smell all over their udders and would require a bath every time before milking. That's strange that it doesn't happen with you. Maybe because we live in different places or own different breeds?


----------



## rosawoodsii (Feb 20, 2013)

Tera said:


> awesome!What type of yeast? Nowhere near a buck. I don't have one at my place, but they were running with one almost 2 weeks ago. Is cobalt or yeast better? Could I get cobalt at TSC?


Yeast is a lot easier to find than cobalt, but you can get cobalt from The Jolly German and it'll last you forever. I use Diamond V yeast and buy it in 50# bags. One Tbsp per day for a week to start, and then 1 tsp per day after that. I order through a feed store and they get it for me.

The instructions below are for cobalt sulfate, which I got from Irene Ramsey, a very knowledgeable goat breeder in NZ. She also gave me the information on yeast.

  I've had my current 500 grams of cobalt sulfate, what's left of it, 
for 8 years. It doesn't go off. It can go hard so you have to biff it 
with a hammer to break it up for dissolving. I don't need to give it 
much where I now live. Otherwise, I found the 500 grams (just over 1 
lb) lasted 2-3 years depending on the size of the herd at the time, and 
how bad the droughts were. Herd averaged about 30-40 goats over those years.


----------



## rosawoodsii (Feb 20, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Really!? Wow, my does must love my buck so much that they absorb him! They would get his rut smell all over their udders and would require a bath every time before milking. That's strange that it doesn't happen with you. Maybe because we live in different places or own different breeds?


I didn't say the DOES didn't smell! LOL! But I clean their udders before milking anyway, and the milk has never been affected.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We keep our bucks house away from our does..but when they are in rut the whole place smells...It does not change the milk..From what I understand... the "bucky" flavor we hear about it not caused by the bucks..its caused by the enzymes in the milk..they begin to multiply the minute the milk leaves the udder..that is why getting it cool ASAP is important for clean flavor milk.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Regardless of the feed a doe eats or the water she drinks, environment etc. Some girls just make a stronger milk.... just like certain breeds whose milk is better suited for cheese because of the stronger flavor.
I have yet to encounter a Nigerian or a Pygmy who has strong milk... I have however had that strong milk come from an older Alpine doe.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I would check for mastitis just to be sure. In fact, I have done that with my first two this year cuz after a month they are still not up to quite as sweet as normal. I know it can definately vary from goat to goat and year to year.
Mine do not have mastitis and it is improving. It is just a little slower than usual.
My grandson would not finish his at first but is drinking it now so I know it is better. He is my biggest critic. LOL


----------



## Tera (Dec 21, 2007)

No one is pregnant anymore so no worries about aborting. I will make sure to remember that for when they do get bred back though, thank you! I am fairly sure it's not mastitis. Her udder is easy to milk now that she's letting it down for me and is normal temp. No clumps, stringiness, pink spots or otherwise. Just a funky taste! I am going to get the yeast today and start it tomorrow. I want to give the pine needles a chance and see if they help before starting something else. That way I know what it was that helped. Thank you guys soooo much! If you think of anything else, please let me know!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Be absolutely sure what type of evergreen tree you are taking needles from. A popular landscape tree called a "yew" is highly toxic and a small handful will kill a cow (or goat, or your children).


----------



## Tera (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Di, no landscape trees around here. Only tall pines that you have to use a ladder to reach the branches


----------

